# Bad idea



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So my son wants me to go try the Reds and specks but has no concept of private property and trespassing laws but he says I'm to uptight so what the heck. We park in a public lot at the beach and sneak across the road into the grounds of a fancy beach resort - I insist we wear dress socks with floppy hats (no caps) and flowery shirts for ******* camouflage. We make our way thru, talking with northern accents and trying to look like the rest of the tourists. Made our way to the beach then down to some grass beds. Wade out but before my first cast I hear thunder. After about 30 minutes of near gale force winds and thunder I notice some official looking guys rounding up the tourists and moving them inside. I send jr to the beach to check the radar and he yells we gotta git! Well I don't go nowhere fast but we made record time headed back to the truck. Just as we slammed the doors it hit and about 6 huge umbrellas come flying across the road and headed to the gulf. Most wind I've seen since hurricane Dennis. All the way back to Milton trees down and no power or traffic lights. At least we didn't have to clean any fish!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel your pain. I was sitting in a boat up the river through it all.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! I'm still without power at the house . Just holding the recliner down , in the dark. Trying to decide whether or not to go on some kind of catfish adventure." Recliners starting to feel good. "


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Go - but report back before I have to go to bed tonight


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Go Grouper. I'll be waiting on a report also.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I was working outside and felt the wind, looked at the radar real quick and yelled to my pops we have to get! Loaded up the truck in record time and we were gone right as it hit So I feel your pain.


The craziest storm happened about 4 years or so ago. I was at big kahunas and the temp dropped 30° and the wind started blowing atleast 60 mph. It came out of nowhere and flipped planes over at hurlburt.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So, Kharma says this line of thunderstorms says your trespassing made this all your fault?

I'd think twice about a second try...:whistling::whistling:

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was gonna head out tonight but it's still a little shaky!!! Reckon tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Oh Shit!!! It's global warming. bwaahaha


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Oh Shit!!! It's global warming. bwaahaha


Nah, this one is on El Nino!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Pics of the ******* camoflage or it didn't happen.

Sorry y'all got blown out.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

thats some stuff.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Pics of the ******* camoflage or it didn't happen.
> 
> Sorry y'all got blown out.



Too late - but yeah I should have thought of that


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

I sat it out at the P'cola pier then fished there till like 3 am. One hardtail and 3 hardheads but at least I wasn't stuck in the house


----------

